# Blue on Blue: Reactions to a cop-on-cop shooting



## kwflatbed

What about the officers who have been faced with no choice but to take down one of their own? How is this experience different from the typical officer-involved shooting (OIS)

Read the full story at Police One


----------



## OfficerObie59

> But, as illustrated by the recent case of Santa Maria (Calif.) officer Alberto Covarrubias Jr. - who was suspected of having a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old girl in the department's Police Explorer program - sometimes LEOs have to investigate, apprehend, and arrest one of their own. In a few, fortunately quite rare cases, a good guy becomes the bad guy and these encounters turn deadly.


IIRC, they attempted to grab that guy while he was working a road detail. I think I would have waited a little while until he wasn't on duy and carrying a full-size duty gun with a full compliment of ammo.


----------



## Hush

Follow up to this story, this is the entire AG report on the investigation and shooting.
http://countyofsb.org/da/msm_county/documents/Report_OIS_AlbertCovarrubias.pdf


----------

